# Aviary Designs :)



## EffyJiggy

We are planning to build a small aviary for our 4 canaries, hoping to have an inside and outside area. 

Would love to see some of your aviaries to give us some ideas, if you have any pictures would be much appreciated thanks. 

Also should they be brought back into the house during the winter?


----------



## poohdog

There are a thousand designs in aviaries,it depends on the space you have.

These are two of mine...but they have been built to house foreign finches that need to be kept warm in winter,so they are not completely open to the English winter.And of course I have quite a number of birds.

















This is one of the small commercially available aviaries...ideal for a small number of birds.And with an enclosed section for the birds to roost at night.










Note the safety porch...very important if you don't want your birds zipping past your ear as you enter.A lot of people don't have one because of the space taken up...but live to regret it.
Canaries are very hardy if acclimatised to an outside flight and can winter without heat...although personally I would put a small 100 watt tubular heater in the enclosed section to keep the chill out.
Birds can be encouraged to roost under cover away from the elements by feeding in there...providing a small light in winter for a couple of hours,and putting the highest perches in that section...birds always roost at the highest point.


----------



## vanessalane1

Aviaries get dirty quickly; so daily cleaning is crucial for the health of your birds


----------



## poohdog

vanessalane1 said:


> Aviaries get dirty quickly; so daily cleaning is crucial for the health of your birds


They're birds not elephants Vanessa...anyone cleaning an aviary daily wouldn't breed a mouse let alone birds.


----------



## vanessalane1

poohdog's i know they are not elephant :nono:


----------

